# Natural Roof Slates - recommendations?



## pudzer (4 Mar 2008)

I am looking at natural black slates for my new roof (new build).  I have seen new houses with natural black slates that become horrible and dirty after just a couple of years whilst others remain gleaming for years.

Are there any particularly good slates around that anyone could recommend?

Thanks, Pudzer


----------



## rahman (4 Mar 2008)

Try Irish slate distributors LTD in Baldonnell (no affiliation).
They have some very good quality spanish slate. dont touch the Brazilian ones they are poor quality.
I got a good few samples from Capco and Tegral and other companies and the spanish slates ISDL gave me were by far the best quality.
Expect to pay around 1.40 for 20x 10 and about 2.40 for 24x12. Its cheaper to buy the smaller ones but more expensive to lay and vice versa. If you have a lot of detail on the roof the small ones are the best


----------



## Berlin (4 Mar 2008)

We used Cupa H3 natural slate, which we love. The house is up almost 2 years, and so far they are perfect. We bought them in the North, but I think the Brooks Group do them in the South.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Mar 2008)

Just my tuppence worth, but I've recently looked at samples of natural slate sourced from Brazil and I'd be very wary.  The slate looked great but the rear face of the slate was cleary sawn as opposed to riven or split from a block of stone.  This struck me as unusual; while sawn slate would be perfectly acceptable for flooring, roof slate should be riven along its natural bed.  I'd be concerned about longevity.  The issue of air miles and carbon footprint in bringing this material from Brazil would trouble me also!


----------



## selfbuild99 (4 Mar 2008)

berlin, where up the north did you buy them and how much a slate? tks


----------



## apple1 (4 Mar 2008)

I had the Samaca Q49 Premier recommended to me by Richmond Slate suppliers.  Went to see them on one roof & they sat lovely on it.  Grey/black in colour.  The house was literally just built though, so cannot comment on how well they'll 'weather'.


----------



## Berlin (4 Mar 2008)

F.R. Cathcart in Enniskillen - cost £1.02 per slate but bear in mind that this was in August 2005, so prices may have changed.


----------



## csmd (4 Mar 2008)

there is a person in athy supplying an eco slate that is plastic but looks the exact same as a natural slate. price approx 1.50 24*12


----------



## apple1 (4 Mar 2008)

For any interested parties.  Called FR Cathcart today & got the following approx. prices:

£1.02 + VAT for Capco Gallegas
£1.02 + VAT for Samaca Q49
£0.90 + VAT for Cupa H3

Stg to Euro in Cathcarts = 1.36, so probably better rate available in banks.  Will deliver within reasonable distance in Republic.


----------



## phkk (4 Mar 2008)

Like berlin, I bought the Cupa Natural Slate from Brooks last year,a lovely looking slate...bought the 24x12...delighted with how they look,glad I didnt go for the Thrutone slate


----------



## lorna (5 Mar 2008)

apple1, what size are these slates you priced please ?  are they a lot cheaper in the north than in the south ?


----------



## apple1 (5 Mar 2008)

Hi Lorna....they are 20x10.  They may be a little cheaper due to lower VAT rate & strength of euro currently.


----------



## mickadare (5 Mar 2008)

pudzer said:


> I am looking at natural black slates for my new roof (new build). I have seen new houses with natural black slates that become horrible and dirty after just a couple of years whilst others remain gleaming for years.
> 
> Are there any particularly good slates around that anyone could recommend?
> 
> Thanks, Pudzer


 

Hi

I was talking to a rep from Richmond recently re natural slate and she mentioned a copper strip that is available that helps keep the slates clean. Its something to do with the rain running off the copper. That Samaca Q49 mentioned in other threads does seem good.


----------



## ICF (5 Mar 2008)

Just ordered 5000 (Capco) Brazilain slates today for my new build.... Can someone reassure me that I made the right decision??? Paying extra to have them laid too!!!Saw them being laid on a roof today and thought they look really well. Anyone else have this slate on their roof?


----------



## Lak (7 Mar 2008)

Was working on a job recently that had Brazillian slate and I thought they looked atrocious, however in my experience unless you have grade A slate of uniformed thickness, then a budget priced slate needs to be graded into three batches ....thick ...medium..thin and laid accordingly. A budget slate taken randomly from a canch and laid will look awfull. If graded well they can be made to look as good as anything if you have a good roofer.


----------



## MC D (8 Mar 2008)

legs-akimbo said:


> Was working on a job recently that had Brazillian slate and I thought they looked atrocious, however in my experience unless you have grade A slate of uniformed thickness, then a budget priced slate needs to be graded into three *batches ....thick ...medium..thin and laid accordingly*. A budget slate taken randomly from a canch and laid will look awfull. If graded well they can be made to look as good as anything if you have a good roofer.


 

Thats exactly what my roofer did legs -akimbo he graded them all like you said and i have to say i'm delighted with them


----------



## Lak (8 Mar 2008)

Its all in the preperation, blindingly obvious thst if you put a thick slate next to a thin one then the slate above will cock one way or the other. The thing with roofing in Ireland is that Carpenters tend to also slate and tile whereas they are both independant trades, after all you wouldnt get a slater cutting a roof would you.
As MC D points out a cheaper slate is false economy if the slater just bangs them down each one straight from the pack.


----------



## lorna (31 Mar 2008)

i got a couple of up to date prices today for Cupa H3 natural slates from Cathcart in the North and Brooks in the South.
I am based in London but building a house in S. Ireland so my purchasing currency is sterling and I am trying to establish how to get the best deal on the roofing materials bearing in mind the poor currency exchange from my side. (sterling to euro).

slate size 20x10

Brooks (South)    - €1.40 + vat @ 21%
Cathcart (North) -  £1.13 + vat @17.5%

anyone out there got any better prices to offer up please ?  or am i in the right ball park ?


----------



## gally74 (5 Apr 2008)

your not too far off,

the heavy 3 looks like a difficult enoug slate to lay, i am really close to going for it but am also looking at gallegas and and the cupa r4


----------



## Benji777 (8 Apr 2008)

you need too make sure you get a guarantee. Im a roofer I used vila del ray from slate solutions and they gave me a 75 yr guarantee. Brazilian is too brittle. Gallegas is very patchy when it is up and the sun hits it


----------



## Benji777 (8 Apr 2008)

Benji777 said:


> you need too make sure you get a guarantee. Im a roofer I used vila del ray from slate solutions and they gave me a 75 yr guarantee. Brazilian is too brittle. Gallegas is very patchy when it is up and the sun hits it


----------



## pudzer (11 Apr 2008)

Hi Benji777,

I have also decided to go for the Vila Del Ray.  Saw the small ones on a house recently and they look great.  However, they are expensive!

Do you mind me asking what you paid for them?  I was quoted €1.85 plus VAT for the 20x10.  He did say that he could "do a bit better for me" so will let you know when he comes back to me.

Thanks, Pudzer


----------



## 1not24get (12 Apr 2008)

Lads..how many of the 20x10 slates would you need per m2 and roughly how much is roofer looking for per m2 or slate?


----------



## gally74 (13 Apr 2008)

it depends,

im hearing around a euro for a fiber cement

or 1.30 for a  natural, 

there is a double blow here as FC tend to be 600 x 300 where as natural are 500 x 250 or 400 x 200, 

im still weighting this up but the roof will be starting in 2 weeks and need to make a call, 

ive seen some fiber cement roofs here with a imere ridgecap that really takes the look of the FC slate, in fact it looks kinda of good.


----------



## jules4 (22 Jul 2008)

Just wondering if anyone considered a black clay tile as an option.....or why not? Im swaying towards it as a better long term product when really expensive slate is outa the question? Anyone used it on a dormer with quite a high pitch and only veluxs? Other options are a spanish slate so what should I be looking out for here???? Havnt totally disregarded the plastic slate yet....anyone any info on these! Really have to make up my mind this week so all info would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## lockster (25 Jul 2008)

Am currently building a louse and am going with Cupa slates- am reliably informed that the spanish slates such as Cupa are much better than cheaper Brazilian alternatives- i've been told to definitely stay away from them- Cupa hold their colour. i've also been told that a copper strip will react with the rainwater and help keep them clean- I havent seen that used thoug but will probably go with it as long as it is not visually intrusive


----------



## joejoe (25 Jul 2008)

csmd said:


> there is a person in athy supplying an eco slate that is plastic but looks the exact same as a natural slate. price approx 1.50 24*12


 
Whats the life span and colour longivity?

Joejoe


----------

